# Peach Jalapeno Glazed Rabbit....



## ecto1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmm Hmmm Good!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good


----------



## ronrude (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks Great!  I like the sound of Jalapeno Peach.  Does the glaze add much sweetness to it?  I don't like my meat sweet.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ronrude said:


> Looks Great!  I like the sound of Jalapeno Peach.  Does the glaze add much sweetness to it?  I don't like my meat sweet.




Yeah it does not too sweet but it does add a sweetness.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

Ever tried the Jalopeachy sauce from the book Smoke N Fire?  Really good stuff


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Ever tried the Jalopeachy sauce from the book Smoke N Fire?  Really good stuff




No but now I am going to have to find the recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2012)

Great production! If Foodnetwork sees these, you gonna be gettin' a call ...I don't know if you ever tried this but if you warm up the Jelly in a small pot it is really easy to Brush an even coat...JJ


----------



## ronrude (Mar 4, 2012)

What JJ said about the food network.  You do good work.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> No but now I am going to have to find the recipe.




I will send it to you


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I will send it to you




Thanks man sounds good....


----------

